# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 1/30/22



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2022)

End of January and the snow has many of us on the Eastcoast hunkered down.
But, you members out west and down south may have something to show off.

So, let's see what surprises you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2022)

finally something bike related...........


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2022)

A TV lamp from the 50's A Moor's head.......


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 30, 2022)

1952 Schwinn DX original paint


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2022)

Have no idea what this is. Any guesses ?...







....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2022)

Been a good week for ol' junk hunting - 

Still a few things in transit but this piece was a highlight and I thought CABE folks would appreciate - 
From a traveling salesman case once employed by the Louisville Cycle Supply Co- 

Nickel plated stem display wire-tied to a heavy card stock back w/ models indicated.


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## morton (Jan 30, 2022)

Just some of the stuff I've accumulated  in the summer and fall.

A Rickey Vaughn/Charlie Sheen bobble head from the movie Major League.  I read somewhere that this is the rarest of the game handouts. Could be true cause some of the prices people are asking are really high.  Box is better than shown.....whiteout caused by camera flash.





A nice compel kit with original box in great shape from the 50's





A souvenir cannon from Rock City USA made. Not sure hold old but it's heavy and if you drilled the touch hole thru  it would probably fire but could end up being a dangerous stunt that could blow up in your face.









Bike accessory unfortunately messing the reflector.  Anyone got an extra for sale cheap?





Shark Indy car racer that still works but missing 1 hubcap on the other side


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2022)

vincev said:


> Have no idea what this is. Any guesses ?...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1560222
> ...



Funny... I'm currently doing the same😁


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 30, 2022)

To a phonograph collector their are a few holly grails - this is one of them - when Eldridge R Johnson founded the Victor phonograph company this was their first product only made for a few months- found in a junk shop in south Jersey


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1560277



Swans coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 30, 2022)

Back from plating. Clean as nickle can be…


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 30, 2022)

I found this '80s Hondo H77 at the thrift store yesterday...missing the Nut, but a great deal & I like old Hondos...









Happy Sunday Yall!  😎


----------



## palepainter (Jan 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I found this '80s Hondo H77 at the thrift store yesterday...missing the Nut, but a great deal & I like old Hondos...
> 
> View attachment 1560297
> 
> ...



Ya, those pre lawsuit Hondos were pretty good.  I had one back in early 80s.


----------



## palepainter (Jan 30, 2022)

I won this auction this past week.  Should be here tomorrow Tuesday at latest.


----------



## JKT (Jan 30, 2022)

vincev said:


> Have no idea what this is. Any guesses ?...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1560222
> ...



I believe those have been referred to in the past as a "Jig-A-boo" ..


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 30, 2022)

Late twenties early thirties Colson lugged frame from what I can glean here from thecabe.
Like a few others here, with a similar bike, no serial numbers anywhere, looks like previous owners have checked all the spots others have seen numbers on.
From the state of the the rust on the bottom bracket and steer tube areas,  this is the first time this bike has been operational in decades.
Except for a slightly bent truss rod, the rest of the basic bike was in great shape.
On the hunt for the correct chain ring.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 30, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Swans coming out of the woodwork!



yeah, after your successful dond, I had expected that all of a sudden they would come out,
especially when I saw Ed's "media picture" of his 2 necks posted 27 minutes after the offer was accepted on your dond


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 30, 2022)

NEW TO ME FORM BIG PETE


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2022)

A couple more pieces to show and tell-

Great pair of Indian Bicycle heavy stock insignia likely repurposed by Indian as catalog binder covers courtesy of the goodly Todd @47jchiggins -
He was also kind enough to let me purchase another piece of original George Hendee ephemera to pair with my Hendee’s Silver King.
I did some rebuilding and cleaning of this Corbin Two Speed hub and it is lookin fine!!!
Last up for this week, one of the shiniest original plating Racycle badges I’ve ever owned.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 30, 2022)

A huge thanks to Jesse for this Brooks B100 saddle for my 1906 Indian motorcycle project!   Also appreciation to Jim @JAF/CO  for the chain guard; it was the last piece needed for the 38 four gill Supreme project.   A shout out to Chris @fat tire trader for the wood bars; I am still trying to figure out which stem looks best but maybe that will wait until I decide which bike to use them on.  Thank you to professor Pete for the assist!  @onecatahula  A final thanks to Guillermo @BcCleta  for the Evans Cyclemoter frame.
A collection of ancient stone bowls and historic period Native American pottery also came my way.  Always looking for this material folks.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 30, 2022)

Pete already needs a bigger van!  😂


----------



## RPower (Jan 30, 2022)

Added tanks to two of the riders and picked up a 4 inch Buick light for who knows what.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 30, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Pete already needs a bigger van!  😂



The Quebec Mercedes bicycle bus would have been perfect for him!  He is rocking it!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 30, 2022)

Found a chain guard for my Phantom thanks to a CABE member. Sure looks like it was born on this bike!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 30, 2022)

A few more Delta’s

Prewar Delta Tornado   postwar years the button moved from front to back and a Top loader

A pretty good Monarch light.

The Higgins Streamline set  I’ve wanted ever since @Nashman posted it a while back  because I have the print block for the box. Made a deal this morning.

An NOS Delta PowerRay 1960’s


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 30, 2022)

Scored 2 of these and some smallz!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)

@rustystone2112


I really like that horn. Was going to bid on it but it took off fast.
The Tornado horn came out in 1938, here’s an announcement in the March 1938 American Bicyclist showing the horn. I have other ads and flyers showing it in 38 & 39. I also have ads showing the Nu-Tornado from late 38 onwards. 



Here’s a 39 flyer showing the two versions.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks for the info. My ad is from 1940 and shows both the silver Tornado And the white Nu- Tornado below it  .
I’ve  never been able to find earlier advertisements than 1940 but always thought it might have been as early as 36. Thank you for Schooling me .


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 30, 2022)

A couple of headlights and an EA horn.


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2022)

vincev said:


> Have no idea what this is. Any guesses ?...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1560222
> ...



Sent you a PM regarding your "Black Americana " piece.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 30, 2022)

found this JC Higgins ladies bike at the Turlock swap for the fork and cool Higgin's badge to be used on my 48 Huffman frankenbike.






got these Schwinn rim brakes on ebay as the only bidder for less than the brake lever would sell for due to a poorly written title on the listing. needed the blade fork version for my 41 DX.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2022)

I bought a nice 10" 1958 Corvette Yonezawa Japan ( from Japan) tin toy car. (I see in my records from Ebay I had one I sold in 2016 with a repro box/thought it looked familiar, not the same exact  toy, but they have come home before after decades...lol..) It came Fed Ex in 5 days! It even has the original front bumperettes with a factory dab of black paint they touched up where they bent the tabs on the chassis.......... Amazing.
I got a nice Firestone Speedo and drive from @Rust_Trader, and a couple of 1961 Corvette t-shirts from Ebay



 that are exact to my car hibernating Winter in the garage. Hurry up Spring!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 30, 2022)

A few late additions:  a big thanks to Josh for tipping me off on this tire to fuel my Vitalic addiction!  Also huge appreciation to Manny for this Overman Wheel Co. Victor hub lamp!  It arrived from Mexico to Santa Fe three days ahead of schedule.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 30, 2022)

got my rim laced up by my buddy, cleaned and regreased and almost new tire and tube mounted aswell, got it in pieces when i got the bike, ready to go on my orange krate !!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 31, 2022)

Only a few smalls this week, but big towards a project ! Big thanks to Mark @markivpedalpusher for wire housing from tank to fender 


Also thanks to Pete @onecatahula for the killer handle bars button, thanks for stopping by the cafe, so nice to meet you 






Also got a drop stand from @JO BO , unfortunately was for a 24” bike doh…. Good week though!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 31, 2022)

Now just need the cloth wire to complete it!😉


----------

